# I'm scared to wear makeup around my family



## Hannah624 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi, i'm 15 year old and i'm going to be a sophomore this school year and I thought its about time to wear makeup. The other day I asked my mother if I can wear eyeliner and she said yes. It felt so weird the first time I wore it because she kept saying i'm growing up so fast. I live with my older brother and my mom and I'm scared to wear makeup around my brother. Tomorrow my mother and I are going to the store and I wanna get mascara and maybe lipstick. But, if I wear it they might say who am I trying to look good for like they did when I started to dress more girly. My sisters do the exact same thing when I visit or when they visit.


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 30, 2014)

well, if you asked your mum if it was ok, and she said yes, all I can say is, listen to her, if your brother says your trying to dress up too girly or something like that, at least you know why you wanna wear makeup. it may be to try something different, or it might be cause you want to look different. even so, I hope all goes well, and that you enjoy shopping with your mum. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 30, 2014)

Tell them the truth: you're trying to look good for you. Don't be scared of what they think, you're mom seems fine with it by the way; every mum in the world has probably felt like their child grows up fast. No shame in wearing makeup


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 30, 2014)

Hannah624 said:


> if I wear it they might say who am I trying to look good for like they did when I started to dress more girly. My sisters do the exact same thing when I visit or when they visit.


Best answer to that: "I'm looking good for ME." If you like makeup and are allowed to wear it, then there's no reason not to do so. They'll probably razz you like you mentioned, if that's how they are, for a little while. It isn't their decision. If your mom is comfortable with you doing this, they can just get over themselves. You're doing this because you want to do it. You're a girl. Being girly sorta goes with the territory for the majority of folks. 

As far as beginner tips for makeup:

Be careful about quality, and until you feel comfortable with it, begin with neutral or subtle colors. There are a lot of reasonably inexpensive brands out there with good products: NYX Cosmetics comes to mind. Most of what I've tried from them, I've loved. Ulta and some Target stores carry that brand. 

Take good care of your skin from the outset. Never leave makeup on at night, use a moisturizer suitable for your skin type before bed, and don't rub or pull on your skin when you apply it. In thirty years, you'll thank me for that advice, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You'll find that most of the brushes and applicators that come with cosmetics are garbage, unless you're buying upscale brands. A set of basic inexpensive makeup brushes that are cleaned regularly go a long way toward keeping your skin and eyes (and makeup) clean. The brand e.l.f. (which is in some Walmart stores and Target) sells some fairly decent ones for $1-6 each, and there are starter kits from brands like EcoTools that are around $10. Sometimes you can find decent ones at places like TJ Maxx or Marshalls at discount, as well.

There are a lot of good tutorials out there for simple makeup, but the first couple of times it probably won't be perfect. Experiment a little when you don't have to go anywhere (at night when you're not going out, on weekends when you have time at home and don't have to be anywhere) and get some sense of how it works best for you. Once you're more confident in applying it how you like, it'll go a long way toward helping people get used to seeing you wear it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

To be honest, I'm 34 and I'm still embarrassed to wear makeup around my family...and to not wear makeup around my family. If I don't conceal every blemish, spot, and scar, I get comments about "what's wrong with your face?" or "you used to have such lovely skin, maybe you should see a dermatologist." If I wear eyeliner or bright lipstick around them, that draws comments, too. It's maddening. Did I mention that I'm a grown woman? 

Families can really drive you nuts, even if that's not their intention. The good news is that In a few years, you'll be off to college or out on our own and can do and wear whatever the heck you want, at least until you go back for Thanksgiving break.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the meantime, grab a travel size pack of makeup remover cloths and apply makeup in a bathroom at school, or out in the parking lot. I think applying makeup after you leave the house/removing it before you get home has been a tradition since the beginning of time. At least your mom allows it, so you don't need to hide the products from them.


----------



## slinka (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey- I agree with previous posters- If anyone gives you any guff, just explain that you're experimenting with new looks, and just want to look good for yourself! And p.s.-I'm a mom and every mom at some point says those exact words, lol. It's not meant to be anything bad! It just your mom realizing that her baby isn't a baby anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She gave you permission so it's all good.

Don't let anyone make you feel bad for wearing- or not wearing- makeup. You do what makes you feel good, and if someone doesn't like it, well TOUGH LUCK for them! They'll get used to it. Initially it might seem odd to them, since they aren't used to it....but they'll get used to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 7, 2014)

As long as your Momma says it is OK it isn't anyone else's business. Unless they plan on housing, feeding, and supporting you they need to shut up.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's a little secret about brothers: Chances are almost one hundred percent his reactions are absolutely unrelated to you wearing makeup. Brothers will make fun of and criticize EVERYTHING you do. I'm pretty sure it is genetically encoded. It sounds like all you can do is ignore it.

(And if you're close in age, another secret: He may very well be terrified that one of *his* friends may develop a crush on you. Brothers are *petrified and freaked out* by this, especially older ones when their sisters hit high school because it brings out their protective streak -- and reminds them that you are about to start getting treated like they themselves treat girls. I'm in my forties, and my kid brother -- in his late thirties -- was scandalized when one of his guy friends made a not-negative comment about my appearance. "Hey! That's my *sister*!" You have *decades* of this ahead of you.)

(And I'm not a mom, and I have commented on how quickly various kids I know are growing into actual *people*. I have one friend from college whose daughter is old enough to *drive*. It's just a reaction to the realization of the fact that we are ourselves quite a ways past all of the super awesome milestones you have ahead of yourself.)


----------

